# Parent child hunt on osabaw island



## nick220 (Nov 19, 2017)

Who is going on the parent child hunt on osabaw next week. I cannot wait until Tuesday no Matter we are going to get wet  so i can take my daughter on this hunt the very first time. I look forward to this hunt every time since I was 13 years old. How did the other hunts this year go for y'all?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 20, 2017)

Like waiting on Christmas!

There are a couple of threads from this year if you do a search on "Ossabaw". Deer numbers have been decent, but hog numbers seem to be down.

Good luck to your daughter!


----------



## bulletless (Nov 20, 2017)

I am taking my grandson for the first time. Hoping the bugs are not too bad. I am sure the kids will have a good time rain or no rain. Will see you there!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Nov 20, 2017)

We will be there Wednesday after lunch. It will be my sons first trip. Hoping for a great time. I heard part of the island was still closed down during the muzzle loader hunt.  Bring a cart to haul your stuff and a back up rifle. Good luck and safe travels .... see you there


----------



## nick220 (Nov 20, 2017)

Part of the island was closed last year as well. Hope all the kids get their limit on deer. I am not counting on a hog because I haven't seen many hogs or deer ever since the hired shooter came on the island.


----------



## DCarter001 (Nov 20, 2017)

My son and I are going.  Will be his second hunt on the island.  He took a spike two years ago.  We plan to go down Tuesday afternoon.  Try to get everything set up with some additional rain protection.  He's 14 this year and I expect a lot more help on getting the boat unloaded.  Look us up, we will be in a Big Agnes-Flying Diamond tent, with the 14 year old earning his keep!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Nov 20, 2017)

Thought about trying some fishing but have never fish inshore before...  not sure if it’s worth the trouble packing...


----------



## Mac (Nov 26, 2017)

Any reports on totals for this year?
Hunters and harvest?
Hope to take my son next year,  I have been on two youth hunts in the past, but it will be his first time.
How many points its it taking now to be drawn?


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Nov 26, 2017)

Probably, 40 kids checked in. I counted the tag log and it was 22 deer ranging from 28 pounds to one that was 92 pounds live weight. Maybe two decent hogs and 3 piglets. We did not get anything , saw one pig and one deer and no shot. Rained out the first day ( evening). The game management has really put a dent in the hog population.( almost non existent)  Everyone I spoke to was pretty upset with amount of pig sign. We walked about 10 miles and only found a few spots with very little pig sign. It turned out to be an expensive camping trip but met some good guys and kids. Probably will do it again, just because it is different. The fishing was pretty good.


----------



## Mac (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for report Shane,  sure sounds different from the times I went years ago.  Based on reports from last pig hunt in February 2017 (lots of pigs sighted)  DNR has really done something to eliminate the pigs, hard to believe that many could had been shot???


----------



## delacroix (Nov 29, 2017)

Mac said:


> Thanks for report Shane,  sure sounds different from the times I went years ago.  Based on reports from last pig hunt in February 2017 (lots of pigs sighted)  DNR has really done something to eliminate the pigs, hard to believe that many could had been shot???



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMTEA-Nevyk


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Nov 29, 2017)

I hunted a pig hunt about a year ago and pigs sign and sightings were good. Everyone I spoke to on this trip said they could not find much sign of pigs(  only old rooting and a few tracks. ) I'm not sure if the storms had much to do with it, but we found several hog traps. We found an area with fresh rooting and trails leading to the marsh and acorn trees. We hunted here and only got a glimpse at a 50+ pound pig.  There are pigs there but not like it was a year ago. The harvest records posted in the sign in room also showed very low numbers of pigs killed from the previous hunts. We caught some whiting from the bank on shrimp and some other fish. Overall we still had a good time, just bums you out when you know that you put a lot into a hunt for your child and he only get to see 1 pig. Its not about the kill to us, that's a bonus. It would have just been nice to see multiple animals. good luck to everyone


----------



## b rad (Nov 29, 2017)

this is the same for sapelo not many pigs left dnr is trapping them they gonna have it where no one wants to hunt these islands.  I only go for the hogs not the tiny deer


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Nov 29, 2017)

true... the only reason my son wanted to hunt it was to get his first pig. who wants to bag a 38 lb deer.


----------



## b rad (Nov 30, 2017)

yea the problem is the sea turtle advocates petitioning for the hogs to be eradicated of the barrier islands bc of the nesting Cumberland island has the same thing happening


----------



## dank1296 (Dec 17, 2017)

Did anyone make it over to the rifle hunt last week during crappy weather?


----------

